# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  فرقة عسكرية توزع طرود خير

## معاذ ملحم

*فرقة عسكرية توزع طرود خير*


*
عمان - بترا - وزعت قيادة فرقة الملك عبدالله الثاني المدرعة/3 مجموعة من طرود الخير شملت الأرامل والأيتام وعددا من العائلات العفيفة، إضافة الى ترميم عدد من المنازل والمساجد والمدارس ضمن منطقة المسؤولية.
 ويأتي ذلك العمل ضمن توجهات القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة الأردنية للمساهمة في تنمية المجتمع المحلي. 
 من جهة أخرى سلم مندوب رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة، المفتش العام للقوات المسلحة اللواء الركن هاني محمود المناصير بحضور قائد فرقة الملك عبدالله الثاني المدرعة/3 العميد الركن جمال عقلة القضاة، امس المواطن مازن فالح الشديفات المنزل الذي تم ترميمه على نفقة القوات المسلحة في منطقة الحلابات من قبل قيادة فرقة الملك عبدالله الثاني المدرعة/3 .
 وعبر المواطنون عن شكرهم وامتنانهم لما تقدمه لهم القوات المسلحة من دعم ورعاية في مختلف مجالات حياتهم تنفيذا للتوجيهات الملكية السامية في مساعدة المواطنين في الأحوال والظروف كافة.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

كالعادة نشامى الوطن يتميزون بعطائهم 
مبادرة رائعة من القوات المسلحة لمساهمة في تنيمة المجتمع المحلي والانخراط بالحياة المدنية 
مشكور معاذ

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الجيش له دور إنساني , ليس كما عهدناه , الحرب والقتال , والتعامل مع السلاح .

----------

